# Rules question



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone!
I have a question about a rule. I recently played with a golfer who had a unique way of lining up shots with the green. before his shot he would step in front of the ball and make a swing (causing a divot) a foot or two in front of his ball. He would then line up his line of flight with the divot he just made in the fairway. My question is, is this legal? I know I use marks and dead spots in the fairway to line up my shots, but I do not intentionally make any marks. I think for a beginning golfer this was a great idea for him to use, but I am just not sure on the rule. 

Thanks


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

hmm... I'm not sure about the legality, but it sounds hinky to me - he's actually changing the course itself before the shot and that sounds just wrong...


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

I agree that he changes the course. But then I think about it what is the difference between using a new mark that he makes, or using a mark that someone else has made and never repaired.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Not 100% on the rules in the R&A rule book, but be damn sure that the green keeper would not be a happy bunny if he saw him do this.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

I agree. I seen him do this and he repaired every mark that he made (cudos to him for that at least) But as I looked through the book for a rule about this.....I couldnt find one that says either way if it is against the rules or not.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Technically isnt he altering his playing conditions?

For arguements sake, if your ball has dead twigs around it, you are allowed to clear them with your un-gloved hand, but if there is a live shoot (flower stem or something similar) impeding your golf ball you are not allowed to move this.

How does the fella get on when he is in a hazard? He cant ground his club so what does he do there?


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Well I am not sure about the conditions, He does not touch his ball, or move anything around his ball. I know you are making a example, he is just making a mark to help him make a line I guess. As for hazards, I seen him hit the bunker twice in 9 holes, and he did not make a mark or sole his club. I am not sure what he was using for a mark if he was at all. Of course the bunkers he hit were greenside so I am not sure if he needed one.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Courtesy of R&A Rules

Rule 8 (8-2) Indicating line of play

Except on the putting green, a player may have the line of play indicated to him by anyone but no-one may be positioned by the player on or close to the line or an extension of the line beyond the hole. 

*Any mark made by the player or with the knowledge of the player must be removed before the stroke is played.*

PENALTY

Match play = loss of hole

Stroke play = 2 shot penalty


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

ALright! Good Find! That is good to know.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.randa.org/index.cfm?action=rules.rulessub.rulespage

useful link


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

Very helpful, thanks


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

yes, excellent resources, all!

it just sounded rather hinky that he could do this and pay no penalty.. it just seemed wrong.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

It's probably frowned opon by the course.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Its in the Royal and Ancient rules as mentioned earlier mate


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Whats the rule that you guys mostly violated in golfing?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

90* Rule, cant get it into my head :dunno:


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Uhh, what rule is that..


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

This is actually a very interesting thing to do. Although I have never been paired up with anyone who did this, I would like to know if this follows the rules also.


----------

